# What is Phantom coloring?



## Ennui (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it an all over shade or a pattern? Is it a specific color? I hear the term, but don't know the meaning!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a link with a description of a phantom poodle. The photo isn't a great example, but the photos I found quickly were from a breeder site that I didn't really want to link you to (since I don't know anything about them).

Standard Phantom Poodles


Member neVar has a Phantom as her avatar, I think.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a link to images of all different colour variations. http://www.google.ca/search?q=phant...T7JNShtwf37oDeBA&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=792&bih=431 I have seen them in black and white, black and red (my fave), brown and cream, black and cream, silver and white...it is quite striking and their markings should all be very similar. Nevar, a member here, has a gorgeous phantom girl.
A photo of a phantom Standard.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

My dog Dudley is a phantom. He is brown and his phantom markings are cream/brown brindle. You can see him in my avatar. I think the phantom markings are beautiful!! (Of course!) The cleaner and fluffier he is, the more his phantom markings stand out. When he is dirty, he mostly looks like a dirty brown poodle.


----------



## Ennui (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you! They are very striking -


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

My Ollie is a phantom too!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I know that the phantom coloration pattern is not uncommon in other breeds. But do Phantom poodles just, well, materialize out of the gene pool? Or is there some combination of colors that tends to produce them? 

I just LOVE phantoms and partis. Maybe someday . . . .


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Two different Phantoms and Sable*

Birthday boy! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Bigger than me! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


He has always hated pictures! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

